# I just bought a bow and would like some feedback



## AZHunter86 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi I'm new to archery hunting, been using rifle for all my hunting experiences. I've hunted deer, javelina, and predator. Just wanted to make things harder I guess. Well anyways I just bought a Diamond Triumph for $200.00. I know it's not a brand new bow but I was wondering if I got a good deal or not. Any comments would help thanx.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

AZHunter86 said:


> Hi I'm new to archery hunting, been using rifle for all my hunting experiences. I've hunted deer, javelina, and predator. Just wanted to make things harder I guess. Well anyways I just bought a Diamond Triumph for $200.00. I know it's not a brand new bow but I was wondering if I got a good deal or not. Any comments would help thanx.


I would think so. Its a great bow to start with heck I would hunt with one nothing wrong with it. Its made by diamond. Great cam and rock soild back wall and plenty fast enough.


----------



## railmitt (Feb 20, 2007)

diamond is built by bowtech, bowtech is a brand name bow and very well built. I've never shot that particular bow, but for 200 as long as it shoots fairly well I can't see you getting hurt. Hope this helps.


----------



## messary7 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm far from the world's most experienced bow hunter or shooter, but I gotta agree with the others....if it's solid ( not cracked, etc) and you can tune it to fit your needs, then I'd say $200 is a heck of a price! Get some quality accessories on there, get it shooting flat and straight and you've got just as much chance to take some meat home as the guy who's shooting $1500 worth of equipment.

Hope it all works out for you...


----------



## AZHunter86 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Types of accessories*

what accessories are the better ones so i can have an idea. I was thinking of going with a tru glo sight (atleast a 4 prong), a whisker biscuit rest, and i have no idea what kind of stabilizer. What do you guys think about the switchblade broad head or what kind of head is probably one of the better ones?


----------



## HMSChuck (May 20, 2006)

*Draw length?*

Is the draw length right for you?

Don't fit yourself to a bow - make sure the bow fits to you.

This Diamond is module adjustable I would think. If it is not right, I'm sure the mods are available from someone here at AT.

Happy hunting.


----------



## AZHunter86 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Draw Length?*

Yeah I made sure to go to Sportsmans and check my own draw length before I even bought a bow. My draw length is 27.5", the bow is set to 29" but it adjusts to 27.5".


----------



## railmitt (Feb 20, 2007)

it's just my opinion [I used to shoot the biscuit, but changed] that the biscuit is not the way to go.it will curl your vanes [ people have told me to just use a blow dryer and it will straighten out, but it never did for me].it will slow fps down maybe not a whole lot, but why do anything to hurt your effectiveness if you don't have to.I use the kazaway fallaway rest I think it is by vital gear, it can't fall off the rest at any position.what's more the arrow never touches the rest once it's released.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

railmitt said:


> it's just my opinion [I used to shoot the biscuit, but changed] that the biscuit is not the way to go.it will curl your vanes [ people have told me to just use a blow dryer and it will straighten out, but it never did for me].it will slow fps down maybe not a whole lot, but why do anything to hurt your effectiveness if you don't have to.I use the kazaway fallaway rest I think it is by vital gear, it can't fall off the rest at any position.what's more the arrow never touches the rest once it's released.


If you find the draw length is not set right, pm me. I may have a few mods for that bow in stock if you need them.


----------

